# Animal Rescue Volunteers Urgently Needed All Over The UK



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Animal Rescue Volunteers Urgently Needed.

Please can you help this

Animal Lifeline UK works with animal rescues throughout the UK to help find volunteers to help with everything from home checking to transport.

We are desperately looking for:

* People who can help by sharing a ride with rescue animals to get them to and from rescues, foster homes, vets and from pounds.
We are especially looking for people in the following areas

South Wales
Scotland
Cambridge
Cornwall
County Durham
Cumbria
East Yorkshire
Herefordshire
Isle of Wright
Leicestershire
Lincolnshire
Middlesex
North Yorkshire
Northumberland
Shropshire
South Yorkshire
Suffolk
Warwickshire
West Sussex
Worcestershire

* Fund-raisers to help raise money to help us to be able to become a registered charity to enable us to help more needy animals

* Home checkers to vet potential homes and foster homes

* People who can help foster. We are urgently seeking volunteers who can foster any of the following: dogs, cats, rabbits, guinea pigs, rats, chinchillas, and more besides.

If you would like to help in any way, have lost or found a pet, need to find a new home for your animal, or could offer a home to any of the animals on our re homing pages, the please join us at Animal Lifeline UK or email us at [email protected]

Many thank for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes

The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## Mels Furry Friends (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi I've PM'd you as I may be able to help


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

pmd you back


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I offered to foster a while back and no one ever got in contact with me


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that, if you pm me your email address I will get jenny our foster coordinator to email you


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi kelly Im not anywhere near any of those locations but would still like to help. Is there anything I could do? xxx


----------



## juzzyjuz (Mar 28, 2011)

Im still waiting for an email from jenny too with regards to fostering and still havent heard anything


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

juzzyjuz I am sorry I don't really deal with the fostering side as I have too many other things to do but I have emailed jennyc again for you

kitty pig I will pm you now


----------

